# Virtual Sessions and Training >  Ask a Conservator Day is on November 4th

## Mark Wamaling

*Text from AIC-FAIC:

Ask a Conservator Day* is next week, November 4th, 2021. Ask a Conservator Day is an opportunity for conservation and preservation professionals to demonstrate the incredible ways our community works to preserve cultural heritage. Use the hashtag #AskAConservator on social media platforms such as Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, and Instagram, to see posts and get insights into the field!


*"Ask Me Anything" Panel*
Were also holding an Ask Me Anything style panel on the same day, November 4th! You can still submit questions, which we'll answer live at 3:00 p.m. ET / 12:00 p.m. PT. While well be assembling a panel, we encourage everyone to respond to the questions well be posing! Please also submit your questions about conservation for the panel to answer: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/ConservatorAMA.


Find more information on our website, including sample posts and graphics you can use in promoting the event. And, contact FAIC Outreach Coordinator Katelin Lee, klee@culturalheritage.org, with any questions.

----------

